# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  What do u like to eat/drink with chai?

## RAHEN

Hello,
As the question say...wat do u like...any choices...

----------


## Shikari

cake ..biscuits..parathai ...etc..

----------


## RAHEN

that means there is no choice...jo bhi mil jaye...

----------


## friendlygal786

parathas...very tasty with chai

----------


## RAHEN

yah..it goes nice...but i usually take biscuit...hve heard taking nimko also...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

umm i HAVE to have something with my chai, cuz i only drink it onces a day..
umm i like eatin somethin salty with it cuz im not too much into sweets.. 
nimko, samosa,pakora, aloo paratha, chips..  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

great...that is nice...something different...good..

----------


## sikandar107

I normally go for heavy breakfast, particularly, on holidays.  Fruit juice, Toast butter, Jam, Eggs 2 Nos.

----------


## RAHEN

great...for u  :Big Grin:

----------


## meraspbery

chai ke saath sirf chai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cookies, nuts :Stick Out Tongue:  cake...pakoras...samosas...etc :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

pakora goes great...but which one...

----------


## syeda

pakoree... n biscuits n mithai  :Big Grin: 

pakoree jo aam hote hein wo wale  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

meri taraf onions k pakore bahut shouq se khaye jate hain... :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nothing...just chai n more chai :biggrin:

Paratha acha lagta hai per rarely khati hoon mein woh.

----------


## loves intellegence

hmmmm...nice question...

with tea normally i have bicuits.

----------


## RAHEN

Fairy sis: chai... :Big Grin: ...how many times do u drink it in a day...
intelligence: here we also hve biscuits...those glucose ones...and sometimes "nice" ones.

----------


## Fairy

Well 4-5 MUGS a day :blush:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH... :Big Grin:

----------

